# Link for locating Morton Tender Quick



## Rings Я Us (Nov 1, 2017)

Was snooping around today and wanted to find out where I could buy TQ to use curing some pork.
 I ran across a product locator  for the Tender Quick.
  Come to find out it's right where I normally shop but I just never notice.
Here's the link:
http://www.mortonsalt.com/where-to-buy/

I should add that this product can not be substituted for pink cure #1 in a recipe using cure #1. Or Prague powder.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

You can substitute TQ for cure #1. The quantities used are not the same and you will need to adjust salt levels of the recipe when using TQ.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes.. the amounts in a recipe are not interchangeable.  
Perhaps someone may one day post a conversion chart .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Yes.. the amounts in a recipe are not interchangeable.
> Perhaps someone may one day post a conversion chart .




I don't believe there is a "Conversion" per se.
You just use TQ as so:
1 TBS (1/2 ounce) of TQ per 1 pound of whole meat.
and
1/2 TBS (1/4 ounce) of TQ per 1 pound of Ground Meat.


And use the proper amount of Cure #1 for whatever method you are using.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2017)

And good luck with the TQ "Where to buy" link.

Most of the time it is totally wrong, and is useless.

In my area the places it says carries TQ do not carry it, and the places that do carry it are not on their list.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 1, 2017)

I would say that guy "1" uses 1 teaspoon of cure #1  to cure his 5 lb butt.

And guy 2 uses 5 Tbs of TQ  to cure a piece the same size.   How's that?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I would say that guy "1" uses 1 teaspoon of cure #1  to cure his 5 lb butt.
> 
> And guy 2 uses 5 Tbs of TQ  to cure a piece the same size.   How's that?



Yes---If they are both Dry curing, and if they are doing a Butt, belly, or any other whole meat.
But if you try to just make a "Universal Conversion" from TQ to Cure #1, or from Cure #1 to TQ, somebody is going to confuse some of the other variables & get sick.
You have to take it one item at a time, like you just did.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 1, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Yes---If they are both Dry curing, and if they are doing a Butt, belly, or any other whole meat.
> But if you try to just make a "Universal Conversion" from TQ to Cure #1, or from Cure #1 to TQ, somebody is going to confuse some of the other variables & get sick.
> You have to take it one item at a time, like you just did.
> 
> Bear



Lol Its better to keep everything separate.. Agreed!


----------



## mosparky (Nov 1, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> And good luck with the TQ "Where to buy" link.
> 
> Most of the time it is totally wrong, and is useless.
> 
> In my area the places it says carries TQ do not carry it, and the places that do carry it are not on their list.



Thanks for that Bear. I used it sometime ago and the closest place was 50 miles away, in an area I have no reason to be near. I'm not burning $15 in gas to get a $7 bag.
I have a near full bag that will last a long while, but need to watch the supply line and stock up when I can.
 Now I need to start looking in person locally, now that I know the locator is near useless.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2017)

mosparky said:


> Thanks for that Bear. I used it sometime ago and the closest place was 50 miles away, in an area I have no reason to be near. I'm not burning $15 in gas to get a $7 bag.
> I have a near full bag that will last a long while, but need to watch the supply line and stock up when I can.
> Now I need to start looking in person locally, now that I know the locator is near useless.



Check any Grocery Stores while you're doing other shopping, as long as you're there anyway. It's usually near the regular salt & seasonings.
Also it is sometimes found in strange places, like "A Deli"---Sporting Goods stores?

Bear


----------

